# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  لقضاء الحاجة.

## فردوس الجنان

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم
1-تقرأ سورة الرحمن في اليوم سبع مرات لمدة واحد وعشرين يوم وفي ليالي الجمع تقرأ سورة الفتح بعد سورة الرحمن وفي آخر يوم تقرأ سورة الفتح .
2-تقرأ69مرة كل يوم لمدة 15يوم (اللهم ألعن حرملة)
3-تقول قبل صلاة الصبح أوبعدها (سبحان الله والحمد لله أستغفر الله وأساله من فضله)
4-وأيضا تقول بعد صلاة الصبح 20مرة (ياودود يارؤؤف يابدوح)
5-بعد كل صلاة 14مرة (ياحسيب ياودود يابدوح)

----------


## ورده محمديه

_يعطيكـ ربيـ الف عافيهـ_
_وفيـ ميزامـ حسناتكـ_

_ورحم الله والديكـ_

----------

